# 1966 Tempest disc swap



## aca70 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a 1966 Tempest and want to do a full 4 way swap on the brakes. i would like to know off of what other cars can the front disc brakes come off of and the rear too? if theres another car that i can just take the rear end off of too and swap it with that? any company that sells rear end brackets? what other car can i get the master cylinder off of?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

aca70 said:


> I have a 1966 Tempest and want to do a full 4 way swap on the brakes. i would like to know off of what other cars can the front disc brakes come off of and the rear too? if theres another car that i can just take the rear end off of too and swap it with that? any company that sells rear end brackets? what other car can i get the master cylinder off of?


for the front any 69-72 gm a body car will swap. use that master and dont forget the lines and valves.
for rear you will need to buy aftermarket brackets. i wouldnt do the rear. its not necessary.


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am wanting to do a 4 wheel disc setup on my 64 also. It would really be nice if someone on here lived close to a salvage yard that had tons of these parts available and would be willing to hook a few other members up with the stuff needed. I would be willing to pay for the stuff and shipping its just everything you see on line is pushing $800 for 4 wheels which is way more than most people can handle spending at one shot. Especially in todays economy.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

highperformancepontiac.com had a tech article a while back about a rear disk convershion, they sead lke a mid 90's to 2002 s10 or its gmc brother both had rear disk and are a direct bolt on fit but you have to have the backing plates and all of it and that they will bolt right up to a stock a body rear. idk the details but some digging in the tech articles might turn up the one im talking bout.


----------

